# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... >  Κονούρες (ερωτήσεις,πληροφορίες)

## betaras1966

καλημερα!
Μετα απο επικοινωνια μου με καποιον εκτροφεα μου προτεινενε για αγορα 1 ζευγαρι κονουρες το οποιο ειναι δικο του το αγαπημενο του ζευγαρι και το δινει για λογους ελειψεως χωρου!
τα πουλια μου τα εδειξε σε φωτογραφια και βιντεο ειναι υγιεστατα !
το ζευγαρι εινια ετοιμο δικο του ηληκιας 4,5-5 χρονων με δακτυλιδι κλειστο με 3 γεννες στο ενεργητικο του μου τα δινει με τον ορο να τα προσεχω και να τα αγαπαω πολυ πραγμα που θα γινει !
το συγκεκριμενο ειδος κονουρας ειναι : DUSKY HEADED CONUR ομορφα πουλια με καλο χαρακτηρα!
αν εχει καποιος στην κατοχη του καποιο τετοιο πουλι ή γνωσεις και εχει καποιες πληροφοριες για αυτα να με βοηθησει αν μπορει!
επισης κατι αλλο:
μου τα δινει το ετοιμο ζευγαρι του στα 350ε ειναι καλη τιμη για παραγωγικο ζευγαρι τετοιου ειδους?

ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων! :Anim 26:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

καλημερα!! με ποιον τροπο θα γινει η αγορα? η πληρωμη? ρωταω γιατι 350 ευρω για αναπαραγωγικο ζευγαρι κονουρων ειναι παρα πολυ καλη τιμη.. ποσο μαλλον για dusky headed.. εαν δεις τα πουλια πριν την αγορα ή κατα την συναλλαγη τοτε οκ.

προσωπικη εμπειρια απο κονουρες δεν εχω, ξερω ομως ειναι ειναι ιδιαιτερα φωνακλαδικο ειδος.. κι εαν μενεις σε πολυκατοικια θα ενοχλουν τους γειτονες κι ισως κι εσενα.

----------


## lagreco69

Καλησπερα! 

Κονουρες ζευγαρι που ειναι αναπαραγωγικες και αγαπημενες δεν δινονται ετσι απλα' για 350 ευρω. 

Η γνωμη μου ειναι οτι δεν πρεπει να παιρνουμε πουλια απο εκτροφεις, σε τοσο μεγαλη ηλικια. 

Πουλια 4-5 ετων ισως' ειναι κουρασμενα και ισως' και διαλυμενα απο τις πολλες γεννες. 

Καποιοι εκτροφεις αγαπουν και σεβονται τα πουλια τους και καποιοι δυστυχως τα βλεπουν σαν μηχανες και στην κυριολεξια τα τσακιζουν' στις γεννες. με απωτερο σκοπο το χρημα. 

Μετα τα πουλανε' εφοσον ειναι διαλυμενα και δεν αποδιδουν αλλο.

----------


## betaras1966

Χέι Η αγορά θα γίνει χέρι με χέρι 
τα πουλιά τα έχω δει σε βίντεο και φωτογραφίες και είναι υοεροχα
Τον εκτροφεα τον ξέρω και τον εμπιστεύομαι τα πουλιά τα δίνει λόγω έλλειψης χώρου και χρόνου επειδή τα βγάζει έξω απο το κλουβί κλο
τα πουλιά έχουν κάνει 3 γεννες δεν τα έχει ως μηχανές γιατι αγαπάει τα πουλιά όσο τιποτα  
καταταλλα 4-5 χρόνων νομίζω είναι καλα έτσι;
ο θόρυβος δεν με πολυ βιάζει γιατι μένω σε μονοκατοικία

----------


## betaras1966



----------


## betaras1966

στο παραπανω λινκ ειναι φωτογραφια των πουλιων !
πωσ σας φαινονται?

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

Η τιμη καλη

Στα μειον η φωνη τους

Εμενα μου αρεσουν πολυ οι sun conure αλλα δεν θα τους ηθελα μονο για λογους φωνης παρολο που εχω χωρο.

----------


## stephan

H γνωμη μου είναι να ψάξεις πρωτα αρκετα πληροφορίες για του παπαγάλους γενικότερα (διατροφη, εκπαιδευση κτλ) απο τα άρθρα του φόρουμ και έπειτα αν δεις οτι μπορεις να τα βγάλεις πέρα(γιατι οι παπαγάλοι δεν θέλουν μονο ενα κλουβι και μια σακουλα σπορους) και εφόσον γνωρίζεις τον εκτροφέα τότε να τα πάρεις.

----------


## betaras1966

η φωνη ειναι κατι που δεν με ενοχλει !
βεβαια ο εκτρφεας μου ειπε πως ειναι αυτο το ειδος ειναι πιο ησυχο απο αλλες κονουρες!
εχω διαβασει αρκετα και συνεχιζω να διαβαζω και αλλα !
μου εχει στειλει σε μηνυμα για το τιτα ταιζει και λατερυουν πραγμα που θα συνεχισω και εγω!

----------


## betaras1966

χαθηκαρε ωρε παιδια πειτε κατι!

----------


## Efthimis98

Σαν τι να πούμε;;  :Happy: 
Πάντως, ακόμη και σε αναπαραγωγή να πάτε, ένα παιχνιδάκι τουλάχιστον πρέπει να έχουν....

----------


## betaras1966

γενικα περι του θεματος!
απο την φωτογραφια πως σου φαινονται? σαρεσουν ?
ενα παιχνιδακι ισως βαλω μετα την γεννα (ο εκτροφεας μου λεει πως ζευγαρωνουν αλλα τους εβγαλε την φωλια επειδη θα τα παρω και μην γινει τπτ με κανα αυγο)
απο διατροφη τι προτεινετε αυτος δινει versele συσκευασμενη και καθε μερα μηλο που ειναι ο αγαπημενο τους καθως και μερα παρα μερα σαλατα πολυ καλα πλυμμενη γιατι ποτε δεν ξερεις τι φυτοφαρμακα βαζουν!
εσεις τι προτεινετε απο τροδες και διατροφη για την γεννα κλπ? καθως και για φωλια τι διασταεις ειναι καλες αυτος μου ειπε πως μια λιγο πιο μεγαλη πο κοκατιλ κανει!
??

----------


## Efthimis98

Από την φωτό φαίνονται υγιέστατα!!  :Happy: 
Η Versele πιστεύω είναι καλή τροφή, μιας και είναι διάσημη και γνωστή για τις τροφές της!! Υπάρχουν πάρα πολλά λαχανικά-φρούτα-χορταρικά που είναι πολύ πιο θρεπτικά από το μήλο.
Πριν προχωρήσεις σε αναπαραγωγή, η οποία θα πρέπει να είναι μετά το καλοκαίρι, προς το Φθινόπωρο, θα πρέπει να κάνεις μία πολύ καλή διατροφική προετοιμασία. Νομίζω ότι θα πρέπει να κρατήσει τουλάχιστον 1,5 με 2 μήνες για να είναι τελείως έτοιμα από θέμα διατροφής τα πουλιά. Θα τα έχεις σε εξωτερικό ή εσωτερικό χώρο;
Το σουπιοκόκκαλο είναι πάρα μα πάρα πολύ σημαντικό κατά την διάρκεια της αναπαραγωγής, αλλά και για all the year round. Βοηθάει σε γερά οστά και οργανισμό καθώς προσφέρει μία πληθώρα ιχνοστοιχείων αλλά και προσφέρει ασβέστιο σε "μεγάλες" ποσότητες. Η άλλη λύση βέβαια αν δεν τρώνε σουπιοκόκκαλο είναι η χρήση κάποιο πολυβιταμινούχου σκευάσματος που θα έχει ασβέστιο + βιτD3 για την απορρόφηση του. Η βιτD3 παράγεται από τον οργανισμό του ζώου (όπως και στον άνθρωπο) με την βοήθεια του άμεσου φωτός. Αν τα έχεις σε εσωτερικό χώρο θα το χρειαστείς σίγουρα, καθώς πίσω από το τζάμι το φως του ηλίου φιλτράρεται... Αν δεν δώσεις κάποιο σκεύασμα βιτD3 τότε υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχεις προβλήματα όπως είναι π.χ το πιο γνωστό, η Δυστοκία κ.α!!
Η φωλιά θα πρέπει να έχει διαστάσεις περίπου 12 x 12 x 12 ίντσες με 15 x 12 x 12 και άνοιγμα τρύπας 3 ίντσες διάμετρο. Κάνουν 3-4 αυγά συνήθως, και περίπου στις 23 μέρες εκκολάπτονται!!  :Happy: 

Αλλά όταν φτάσεις εκεί, εδώ είμαστε να σε βοηθήσουμε!!

----------


## betaras1966

εχει κανει ο εκτροφεας μου λεει προετοιμασια καθως και θα συεχισω και εγω και οταν ερθουν με το καλο τα μικρα θα συνεχισω ακομη!
την φωλια λεω να την βαλω με το που ερθουν τα πουλια κατευθειαν!
σουπιοκοκαλο θα παρω αυτο που ειναι σαν πετρα!
το κλουβι επειδη παλια ηταν αλλα πουλια βεβαια το εχω πλυει πολυ καλα να ριξω κατι αλλο?

----------


## Gardelius

> σουπιοκοκαλο θα παρω αυτο που ειναι σαν πετρα!
> το κλουβι επειδη παλια ηταν αλλα πουλια βεβαια το εχω πλυει πολυ καλα να ριξω κατι αλλο?


*Κόκκαλο σουπιάς!*Μπορείς να αραιώσεις χλωρίνη και να το πλύνεις.

----------


## betaras1966

Ναι αλλα η χλωρινη είναι πολυ ισχυρή ίσως τους κάνει κακό μετα.

----------


## Gardelius

> Ναι αλλα η χλωρινη είναι πολυ ισχυρή ίσως τους κάνει κακό μετα.


Φυσικά δεν θα είναι μέσα τα Πουλιά στο καθάρισμα..

1 μέρος χλωρίνη με 10 χλιαρό νερό είναι η αναλογία.

----------


## betaras1966

εννοειται πως δεν θα ειναι τα πουλια μεσα για μετα απο 3 μερες εννοω αν θα τα επηρεασει!
επισης απο αποψη ταιστρων ποτιστρων πατηθρες κλπ ποσες να εχω ?
επισης την φωλια να την βαλω το κατω μερος του κλουβιου ή προς τα πανω εννοειται στα καγκελα απο μεσα ή εξω?  και να οδηγει εκει κατευθειαν μια πατηθρα?

----------


## Efthimis98

Να βάλεις έτσι τις πατήθρες ώστε να μπορούν να πετάνε. Η φωλιά καλό να είναι να μπει εξωτερικά αν έχει βέβαια πορτάκι και όσο πιο ψηλά γίνεται. 
Συνήθως οι φωλιές έχουν μία πατήθρα ενσωματωμένη. Αν δεν έχει η φωλιά, τότε ναι, αυτό που λες είναι το ιδανικό... !!  :Happy:

----------


## betaras1966

ναι η φωλια εχει ενα μικρο στηριγματακι οντως το κλουβι ειναι σαν και αυτο:**************



και για εξωτερικα εχει μονο κτω οπως φαινεται πανω πανω μπορει να μπει λιγο δυσκολα και μονο απο μεσα!

----------


## betaras1966

πως σας φαινεται ο εκτροφεας λεει πως κανει ! 
εσας πως σας φαινεται επισης για την φωλια θα κοψω ενα κομματι απο το κλουβι και θα βαλω εκει πανω την φωλια!

----------


## Efthimis98

Δεν χρειάζεται να κόψεις κάποιο κομμάτι από τα κάγκελα. Λοιπόν, εννοείται ότι θα πάρεις εσωτερικές ταΐστρες, μεταλλικές. Στα δύο πορτάκια που έχεις , το ένα θα το κλειδώσεις με κλειδαριά ή θα το δέσεις με ένα δεματικό για να μην το ανοίξουν και το σκάσουν τα πουλιά, ενώ στο άλλο δεν αν μπορείς να ανοίξεις την πόρτα και να βάζεις την φωλιά εκεί, πάντα να είναι σταθερή και να μην υπάρχει καμία πιθανότητα να πέσει!!  :Happy: 
Τώρα, για το π.μ σου, εγώ από την φωτό βλέπω τα πουλιά υγιέστατα!!  :Happy:

----------


## betaras1966

ωραια ευχαριστω δηλαδη επειδη εινια χαμηλα δεν θα εχουν προβλημα το λεω γιατι ολοι λενε πως ψηλα εινια καλυτερα !
θα χωρανε να μπουνε?

----------


## Efthimis98

Γι αυτό σου λέω δοκίμασε... αν δεν είναι εφικτό κάτι τέτοιο - γιατί δεν την δέχονται για τους χ-ψ λόγους- , τότε η μόνο λύση είναι να κόψεις ένα κομμάτι από τα κάγκελα, όσο πιο ψηλά μπορείς!!  :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

> την φωλια λεω να την βαλω με το που ερθουν τα πουλια κατευθειαν!


Εγώ θα πρότεινα να τους κάνεις διατροφική προετοιμασία το καλοκαίρι και να στο τέλος του να τους βάλεις φωλιά.Και τώρα να τους βάλεις, θα είναι πολύ στρεσσαρισμένα, φαντάσου αυτό συμβαίνει σε πουλιά μηνών, σκέψου σε αυτά που είναι πιο μεγάλα και έχουν ζήσει την περισσότερη ζωή τους στο εκτροφείο εκείνο... και το πιο πιθανόν είναι είτε να μην προχωρήσουν σε γέννα καθόλου, είτε να έχουν προβλήματα κατά την διάρκεια της, και μετά να ψάχνουμε το γιατί!! Καθαρή και απόλυτη άποψη μου, να τους βάλεις φωλιά στο τέλος του καλοκαιριού έπειτα από διατροφική προετοιμασία... τα πουλιά θα είναι πιο έτοιμα.. που αυτό συνεπάγεται σε πιο μεγάλες πιθανότητες επιτυχίας.. !!

----------


## betaras1966

το κλουβι ειναι αυτο  !
εκει οπου υπαρχουν οι ταιστρες τωρα στο ενα απο τα 2 θα μπει η φωλια!
μηπως ειναι χαμηλα και δεν τα βολεψει?
επισης επειδη εχε αυτες τις καμπυλες πανω το κλουβι που να το κοψω αν το κοψω γιατι και παλι ειναι δυσκολο ?

----------


## lagreco69

Οδηγός ανεβάσματος φωτογραφιών στο forum.

----------


## Efthimis98

> το κλουβι ειναι αυτο  !
> εκει οπου υπαρχουν οι ταιστρες τωρα στο ενα απο τα 2 θα μπει η φωλια!
> μηπως ειναι χαμηλα και δεν τα βολεψει?


Σου απάντησα στα δύο προηγούμενα ποστ γι' αυτά τα δύο... διάβασε τα λίγο πιο προσεκτικά!!  :Happy: 
Τώρα για το κόψιμο των κάγκελων, θα σου πουν αυτοί που γνωρίζουν... !!

----------


## betaras1966

τα διαβαζω ολα πολυ προσεκτικα απλα θελω εξτρα πληροφοριες και επαληθευση!
εχετε κατι αλλο να πειτε ωρε παιδια γενικα περι δαιτροφης προσαρμογης αναπαραγωγης συμβιωσης κλπ?

----------


## Efthimis98

Αυτά είναι τα βασικά... ό,τι άλλο θες, υπάρχουν και πληροφορίες σε παλιότερα θέματα, αλλά μπορείς και να μας ρωτήσεις.Δυστυχώς λίγοι είναι αυτοί που κατέχουν γενικότερα κονούρες μιας και τα περισσότερα του είδους τους δεν είναι και εύκολα στην συγκατοίκηση!!  :winky: 

Θυμήσου, το κλουβί πρέπει να είναι στημένο και έτοιμο, με πατήθρες και τροφή, σουπιοκόκκαλα, όλα τα απαραίτητα τέλος πάντων που σου είπαμε σε αυτές τις 3 σελίδες, τουλάχιστον μία μέρα πριν παραλάβεις τα πουλιά. Αν θες μπορείς να μας βάλεις αργότερα ( όταν είναι να έρθουν τα πουλιά ) το κλουβί καμία φωτό να σου πούμε αν οι πατήθρες κτλ είναι σε κατάλληλη θέση. Πάντως εγώ είμαι της άποψης να του βάλεις ένα παιχνίδι. Η αναπαραγωγή δεν επηρεάζεται και τόσο από την παρουσία παιχνιδιών, έστω και ένα βάλε!!
Δες π.χ στο θέμα των παιδιών, της Βίκυς και του Δημήτρη, πως έχουν τα κλουβιά των Ringneck αλλά και των Cockatiel τους, είναι φουλ σε παιχνίδια και δεν έχουν σχεδόν ούτε μία απώλεια, από όσο θυμάμαι από πέρυσι!! 

*Το super duper mini εκτροφείο μας!*

----------


## betaras1966

ναι ναι ολα ετοιμα ειναι!
ειλιρια μαγευτικα απο το εκτροφειο ηταν εκλπηκτικο καθησα κι διαβασα ολο το θεμα και τις 46 σελιδες και ηταν ολα υπεροχα!
εβλεπα τις κατασκευες και σκεφτηκα να φτιαξω και εγω κανα τετοιο αλλα δεν ξερω  ειναι δυκολο!
εσεις ξερετε κανα τροπο κατασκευης κλουβιου καθως και τι περιπου τιμη θα εινια?

----------


## Efthimis98

Αν πας στις κατασκευές θα δεις πολλά θέματα. Τώρα, περί κόστους δεν μπορούμε να ξέρουμε, είναι ανάλογα το μαγαζί, την ποιότητα και φυσικά... τις γνωριμίες!!

Κατασκευές

Ένα πολύ καλό θέμα το οποίο περιγράφει αναλυτικότατα όλη τη διαδικασία... είναι αυτό :

Κλουβί για lovebird & cockatiel

----------


## betaras1966

εξαιρετικες ολες οι κατασκευές αλλα εμενα δεν πολυμπιανουν τα χερια μου! 
θα προσπαθησω σταδιακα αργα αργα και ισως τα καταφερω προστοπαρων με το ετοιμο κλουβι που εχω και περιμενει τα πουλια!

----------


## Efthimis98

Εννοείτε, όλα μπορούν να γίνουν όμως σταδιακά και προσεκτικά. Δεν χρειάζεται βιασύνη... ούτε άγχος, είναι ο χειρότερος σύμβουλος μερικές φορές!!  :Happy:

----------


## betaras1966

τις περισσοτερες φορες το αγχοες ναι ειναι οι χειροτερο!
τι διατροφη να κανω τωρα στα πουλια?
θα τους κανω μια μινι προετοιμασια ο εκτροφεας μου λεει πως ζευγαρωνουν πολυ συχνα αλλα τα εμποδιζει που τους χει βγαλει την φωλια !
μου ειπε επισης πως αυτος ταιζει versele συσκευασμενη καθως και λατρεουν την σαλατα την οποια πλενει πολυ καλα για τυχον φυτοφαρμακα καθως κανουν και παρτι με το μηλο που τους δινει καθε μερα σε αντιθεση με την σαλατα που ειναι μερα παρα μερα!

----------


## Efthimis98

Θα πας σε αναπαραγωγή κατευθείαν... ; Σου έχω πει την άποψη μου σχετικά με αυτό... τα πουλιά θέλουν ασφάλεια και ηρεμία, χωρίς απότομες μεταβολές στο μέρος που ζούνε. Θα είναι πολύ αγχωμένα για να αναπαραχθούν επιτυχώς...!!  :Happy:  
Απάντησε μου για να σου πω στο περίπου τι διατροφή να δίνεις.  :winky:

----------


## betaras1966

ναι θα πάω σε αναπαραγωγή αλλά δεν θα τα πάρω κι απ΄τα μούτρα κιόλας!
θα τους κάνω μια διατροφή αν και τους κάνει και αυτός οπότε είναι έτοιμα !
εσύ τι προτείνεις πάνω σε αυτά καθώς και για την διατροφή τους?

----------


## Efthimis98

Λοιπόν, καθημερινά καλό είναι να δίνεις παραπάνω από ένα ή δύο είδη λαχανικών, φρούτων και χορταρικών. Αυτό επιτυγχάνεται κάνοντας διάφορες σαλάτες.... που είναι το ιδανικό. Στο κλουβί πάντα διαθέσιμο το σουπιοκόκκαλο. Μετά, είναι επιλογή σου, ή να βάζεις αυγό ( το οποίο θα αφήνεις στα πουλιά το πολύ 4 - 5 ώρες ) ή αυγοτροφή που κρατάει και περισσότερο. Αυγοτροφή ΌΧΙ του εμπορίου, αλλά μία ωραιότατη σπιτική που θα βρεις στην κατάλληλη ενότητα!!  :Happy: 
Μετά, φρέσκο νερό και σπόρια σε αφθονία καθημερινά. Επίσης, όταν και αν όλα πάνε καλά στην αναπαραγωγή και βγουν οι νεοσσοί, καλό θα ήταν να δίνεις στους παπαγάλους σου και κρέμα για νεοσσούς σε ένα μπολάκι για να βοηθηθούν περισσότερο. Βέβαια μέχρι τότε θα έχουμε καιρό να τα λέμε. 

ΜΗΝ ξεχνάς πως θα πρέπει να τους παρέχεις και τροφές με πρωτεΐνη και ασβέστιο ... τα δύο ίσως βασικότερα για τον οργανισμό των πουλιών αυτή την περίοδο... !!  :Happy:

----------


## betaras1966

ευχαριστώ για τις προτάσεις και συμβουλές ελπίζω όλα να πάνε καλά και να μην γίνει τίποτα το κακό και απρόοπτο!
οσο για τις τροφές μου είπε πως τους δινει αυγο που ειναι 10 λεπτα βρασμενο καθε μερα σαλατες κλπ!
εχω βρει μισ τροφη η οποισ σπο οτι βλεπω φαινεται καλη η οπποοια ειναι η : zupreem απο οτι εχω δει κανει δουλεια σε αλλα πουλια απο εκτροφεια εσεις τι λετε?
ο εκτροφεας μου λεει πως τους κανει ηδη διατροφη και την συνεχιζει και για μεν για να ειναι ετοιμα αλλα μου λεει να την συνχισω γιατι θα αγχωθουν ναι μεν λιγοτερο απο αλλα πουλια αλλα και παλι οποτε θα τους κανω και εγω για να συνηθησουν το περιβαλλον και να χαλαρωσουν!
κατι εξτρα σκευασματα τα οποια εινα για την αναπαραγωγη χρειαζονται ή ειναι περιττα?|
επισης με το που ερθουν τα πουλια να τους ριξω αντιστρες ο εκτροφεας λεει οχι απλα να τα βαλω σε μια ησυχη φωτεινη γωνια που να βλεπουν φως και ανθρωπους και να ακουνε για να με συνηθησουν εμενα και τον χωρο μου!


επισης αυτο που λες ωσον αφορασς τις τροφες με ασβεστιο και πρωτεινη τι εννοεις ? ποιες εινια αυτες?

----------


## Efthimis98

Λοιπόν, ας σου απαντήσω στα ερωτήματα ξεχωριστά.




> είπε πως τους δινει αυγο που ειναι 10 λεπτα βρασμενο


Το αυγό να το βράζεις καλύτερα για 20 λεπτά για να είναι σφικτό .... !! 




> zupreem απο οτι εχω δει κανει δουλεια σε αλλα πουλια απο εκτροφεια εσεις τι λετε?


Δεν ξέρω από σύσταση κτλ αλλά από ότι ξέρω είναι καλή σαν εταιρία, βέβαια καλό είναι πάντα να δίνουμε κάποια επώνυμη μάρκα. Ο εκτροφέας τι τροφή έδινε; Καλό θα ήταν είτε να δίνεις πάλι την ίδια τροφή, είτε να την αλλάξεις σταδιακά προσθέτοντας κάθε μέρα από ένα κουταλάκι περισσότερη zupreem και ένα λιγότερο της μάρκας του εκτροφέα. Βασικά, πως θα δίνεις την τροφή, σε αναλογία με τα πουλιά, ή μέσα σε ένα μπολ και όταν τελειώνει γέμισμα ξανά...;;




> εξτρα σκευασματα τα οποια εινα για την αναπαραγωγη χρειαζονται ή ειναι περιττα?


Ναι, κατά την γνώμη μου είναι περιττά όπως είπε και οεκτροφέας. Βέβαια εσύ που θα τα έχεις σε εσωτερικό χώρο θα πρέπει να χορηγείς βιτ.D3 η οποία είναι απαραίτητη για την απορρόφηση του ασβεστίου. Αυτό συμβαίνει γιατί τα πουλιά δεν εκτίθενται σε απευθείας φως, που είναι ζωτικής σημασίας για την παραγωγή της συγκεκριμένης βιταμίνης. Όπως βλέπεις όλα είναι μία αλυσίδα.
Έτσι, ένα σκεύασμα είτε με βιτ.D3 μόνο αν τρώνε το σουπιοκόκκαλο, και αν δεν το τρώνε πάλι θα έχεις στο κλουβί σουπιοκόκκαλο αλλά θα δίνεις ένα σκεύασμα ασβεστίου το οποία συνήθως περιέχει και την εν λόγω βιταμίνη. Αυτό πρέπει να το δεις στο κουτί επάνω, θα αναγράφεται. 




> επισης με το που ερθουν τα πουλια να τους ριξω αντιστρες ο εκτροφεας  λεει οχι απλα να τα βαλω σε μια ησυχη φωτεινη γωνια που να βλεπουν φως  και ανθρωπους και να ακουνε για να με συνηθησουν εμενα και τον χωρο μου!


Όχι να μην του βάλεις αντιστρές, σκέτη βλακεία είναι κατά την γνώμη μου. Απλά άσε τα όπως σου είπε ο εκτροφέας σε μία ήσυχη και φωτεινή *γωνία*, το τονίζω, που θα μπορεί να βλέπει κόσμο από μακρυά όμως. 




> επισης αυτο που λες ωσον αφορασς τις τροφες με ασβεστιο και πρωτεινη τι εννοεις ? ποιες εινια αυτες?


Τροφές που έχουν πρωτεΐνη, είναι το αυγό/αυγοτροφή και μετά, γύρη αλλά και λαχανικά και χορταρικά, όπως νομίζω το μπρόκολο, φύτρα/βλαστωμένοι σπόροι, κ.α που μπορείς να τα βρεις στο internet με πολύ λίγο ψάξιμο. Επίσης οι ξεροί καρποί, όπως τα αμύγδαλα, καρύδια, κάσιους τα οποία περιέχουν ασβέστιο. Όλα αυτά θα πρέπει να ανάλατα και σε μικρές ποσότητες γιατί είναι λιπαρά. Σπόροι όπως κία, αγκάθι μαρίας καθαρισμένο, λιναρόσπορος, αλλά και ηλιόσποροι που έχουν υψηλή πρωτεΐνη, πολύ υψηλή σε σύγκριση με άλλους σπόρους. Πάλι με περιορισμενη ημερίσια δόση.

----------


## betaras1966

ευχαριστώ πολύ για τον χρόνο σου που διεθεσες για το θεμα μου!
το αυγο μου ειπε να ειναι πανω απο 10 λεπτα βρασμενο οποτε καπου κει θα εινια!
η zupreem ειναι τροφη που εχω βρει στο διαδικτυο καθως και ενας αλλος εκτροφεας την δινει!
ο δικος μου δινει τροφη συσκευασμενη vεrsele laga που την προτινει ανεπιφυλακτα!
στο κλουβι θα υπαρχουν 2 μπολακια φαγητου ενα για καθε πουλι (εσεις προτεινετε κατι αλλο??)?
και ο εκτροφεας τα πουλια σε εσωτερικο χωρο τα εχει οποτε δεν αλλαζει κατι!
την βιταμινη d3 την πουλανε στα πετ ?
ναι τα πουλια θα ειναι σε φωτεινη ησυχια ωνια που θα βλεπουν απο μακρια κοσμο και λογω της προσαρμογης και λογο του οτι ειναι ζευγαρι!
αυτες οι τροφες με την πρωτεινη που ανεφερες ευκολες εινναι καθως και θα δινω σαλατες οπως κανει και ο εκτροφεας καθως και ολα αυτα που προτεινες σε περιορισμενες ποσοτητες γιατι πχ οι πολλοι ηλιοποροι προκαλουν διαρεια!

----------


## Efthimis98

Εγώ προτείνω άφθονη τροφή, ειδικά τώρα που είναι σε προετοιμασία, και μόλις τελειώνουν οι σπόροι, να προσθέτεις. Άλλοι προτιμούν να δίνουν την ημερήσια δόση που αντιστοιχεί σε κάθε πουλί, είναι κάποια συγκεκριμένη που δεν θυμάμαι για κονούρες, αν θες το ψάχνω, βέβαια η ποσότητα μεταβάλλεται ανάλογα με τις περιστάσεις. 
Ναι, την βιτD3 την πουλάνε και μεμονωμένη αλλά και σε συνδυασμό με ασβέστιο στα πετ σοπ.  :winky:

----------


## betaras1966

ωραια θα εχω φουλ τροφη σε πολλα τιγκαρισμενα μπολ και βιταμινες σαλτες φρουτα ηρους καρπους κλπ!
ειμαι περιεργος για την τροφη και την δοσολογια που ειπες αλλα μην σε βαζω σε κοπο δεν χρειαζεται να κουραζεσαι!

----------


## Efthimis98

Ok, αν θελήσεις πάντως δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Ας πουν αν θέλουν και οι άλλοι την γνώμη τους για τα μπολ και την τροφή. 
Α, μην αγοράσεις στικς του εμπορίου, ή τίποτα κοκκινες-κίτρινες-πράσινες-μπλε βιταμίνες που σίγουρα θα σου πασάρουν οι πετ σοπάδες. Το κάνουν μόνο και μόνο για το κέρδος και τίποτα παραπάνω. Κακό κάνουν μόνο, αφού είναι φουλ στις ζάχαρες και τις γλυκαντικές ουσίες...  :winky: 
Προτίμησε μία σπιτική αυγοτροφή, ή αυτή που δίνει ο εκτροφέας... !! Εγώ θα σου πρότεινα κάποια σπιτική, έχουμε πάάάάρα πολλές συνταγές εδώ μέσα και εύκολες αλλά και πιο σύνθετες!!  :Happy:

----------


## betaras1966

για την ακριβεια ηθελα να μου πεις αλλα δεν θελω να σε κουραζω κανε οτι και οποτε μπορεις και αν μπορεις!
ναι την βιταμινη θα την φτιαξω εγω μεσα απο συντγες απο εδω ! ελπιζω να μην σκοτωσω κανα πουλακι......

----------

